# Possible Tailgating Jacksonville 12/17



## bullfrog (Nov 17, 2009)

The Jags will have a Thursday night game against Indy on the 12th of December. I have the day off (Friday too) and plan on getting down there early and tailgating all day. I thought I might put a feeler out there and see if anyone else might be interested in doing the same.

Through my employer I have access to tickets for this game as low as $30. If anyone is interested in getting in on this deal let me know and I can PM you the info that you would need to get the tickets.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the tickets also include a voucher for a free 24 oz soft drink, popcorn and a hotdog.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 17, 2009)

Wish I could make it but dang nice of you to offer to all of us.  Thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

I do like the tailgate idea and I might be able to get the time off. I'll find out soon and let you know. Do you already have a spot to tailgate or will you be looking for one.?


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 17, 2009)

I like parking lot Z.

http://www.jaguars.com/stadium/parkingmap.aspx


----------



## puercoesmiamo (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess after what the colts are going to do to the Jags you will need a place to sit and drink:D, lol jk

You know I have 2 brothers in Jacksonville, and have never been to a game with them.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 21, 2009)

I might be interested. Isn't that game sold out? How many tix can you get from your work? I may have some friends that want to go.


----------

